# How to Delete a Custom Aspect Ratio



## Patricia Mitchell (Mar 21, 2019)

Surely there must be a way to delete a (foolishly created) aspect ratio? I can't seem to find anything about that anywhere. 

I'm new and I  apologize if this has been asked and answered a million times already. I can't seem to find it! 

Thanks—
Patty


----------



## Dan Marchant (Mar 21, 2019)

I'm afraid there is no easy/sensible way to do it. Custom aspect ratios are not a well developed feature. There is no direct way to delete or edit them and you can only have 5 in the list. If you create a 6th the 1st one will be deleted. 

If your foolishly created one is new/top of the list, the only way to get rid of it is to create/recreate new ones above it thus pushing it down the list (along with all your existing good ones) until it vanishes.


----------



## Patricia Mitchell (Mar 21, 2019)

Thanks, Dan. Yes, no sensible way, indeed! But I did get them to "disappear" by replacing them. It's a bit crazy of me, I'm sure, but I was just bothered seeing them there. I appreciate your comment.

I'd love to do some work in front of some Adobe folk so they could see the few issues that could use tweaking. They are only a 3 mile walk away.


----------

